# Khorne Daemonkin - Where to put your Juggerlord?



## StormBringer328 (Apr 9, 2015)

I recently played my first game with the new Khorne Daemonkin codex and it was a lot of fun. I love the Blood Tithe system. You can really rack a lot of points up fast with enough bodies! And the army wide FNP is a wonderful boost. 

My question to those more experienced: where is the best place for a Khorne Lord on Juggernaut? I put him in a squad of 8 fleshhounds as I saw so many others doing. 
While taking my first rounds of fire my opponent pointed something out I totally overlooked - if you put said Lord is such a squad his toughness drops down to that of the flesh hounds, which hurt pretty bad. I was being a little too cavalier with him I guess, but this was quite a blow. Would it be better to run him in a squad of spawn instead? That one extra point of toughness seems like it would have helped a lot. 
I'll try it again and be a little more careful, but I don't know if being that far up the board with the hounds was worth the barrage of incoming fire and lowered toughness on the lord. They outpaced everything so far that my Lord took too many wounds too early and I paid the price. 
So, are fleshhounds the best place for a jugger lord or would spawn be a better fit?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I think a Herald on a Juggernaut might be a better (same-toughness, at least) fit in the Hounds. A Juggerlord meshes nicely with a squad of bikers or spawn, definitely. Honestly, my approach to the only Daemonkin game I've played so far is "field a bunch of interchangeable units and so when the opponents focus on one or two, you have the rest closing in untouched"--so my MSU approach to fielding a bunch of small squads of, say, flesh hounds wouldn't meet the requirement to be able to stand up to as much enemy shooting as I'd like, if they attracted enemy focus by having a juggerlord in them. You could counteract this by A. taking a massive squad of Flesh Hounds (even the shootiest enemy list will have trouble with a block of 15 or 20--of course, at that point, they tie hat block up with a Knight that they can't hurt, but...) or B. scouting the Juggerlord up one side of the board/behind cover, taking advantage of how the enemy army is deployed to minimize fire coming at it. Of course, then mobile enemy armies might redeploy or some such and leave him stranded for a turn or two more than you'd want, but... there's the risk inherent to the thing, and how to expect, pre-empt, and deal with that is how you become a better player, I suppose.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly spawns make better ablative wounds. t5, 3 wounds are gold. Hounds can be good to scout the Herald on crusher, but they also draw attention and tlet your lord+spawns get to melee unschated. 
So, 
10 hounds+crusher herald, 
5 hounds, 
5 spawns + juggerlord
5 zerkers in rhino
5 zerkers in rhino

Hounds scout in, rhinos screen the lord and then in turn 2 almost everyone assault (zerkers disembark and assault turn 3)

Single CAD, all fearless, lots of blood points, under 900 pts


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Decent, but Zerkers have to be squads of 8. I'd take 2 squads of 3x Bikers w/ 2 melta and Possessed in a Rhino (maybe swapping those Zerkers for something cheaper, like Bloodletters, if on a tight points budget, and maybe drop the 5 Hounds too) and turn it into a Blood Host of a Slaughter Cult+Gorepack.

Hmm, can only get 1 HQ there, actually. Charnel Cohort instead of a Gorepack? Got the Hounds and Herald; just need 'crushers and 2 squads of 'letters.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, zerkers can begone for two units of bloodletters. Quite a deal.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Spawn are always my choice of an escort for the juggerlord. They move the same, with the exception of the lord needing to roll difficult terrain tests. Bikers are good but can't really turbo boost with the lord in tow. 

FNP obviously benefits everyone, but spawn especially live a lot longer. T5 and 3 wounds is really good, especially against units with a low number of attacks that are S9 or lower. 1/3 of the time you'll be rolling 2d6 for their attacks, and with a unit of 5 rolling a 5 or 6 is awesome.

Hounds can be good at scouting a Juggerlord up the board. Maybe with CSM allies, a burning brand lord would be pretty awesome to scout up and get a guaranteed template drop on some squishies. But honestly I like the idea of using them in conjunction.

MSU hound spam sounds more useful alongside a lord+spawn, because they can tie up any units that the lord and spawn want to charge and remove those units as a threat to maulerfiends or whatever.

I'm honestly feeling the loss of the axe of blind fury more than anything else on the juggerlord. He always makes it into combat, but once he's there he just can't take on the beatsticks the way the AoBF can. Axe of Khorne, S4 is just too weak for many targets. Power Fist is still there, but I1 is risky. Oh well.


----------

